# welding handbook



## شاكر محمود تركي (7 ديسمبر 2015)

السادة المشرفين الافاضل الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام
ارجو الحصول على كتاب Welding HandBook (materials and applications part 2 والصادر من جمعية اللحامين الامريكية AWS فأرجو نشره على الموقع لتعم الفائدة لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء وهذا الكتاب ضروري ومهم جدا لجميع العاملين والدارسين في هذا المجال مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد الاكرم (7 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الله التوفيق
لك الكتاب
http://bookzz.org/book/1216614/a3663a
http://www.4shared.com/postDownload/Uhfu_6lxce/AWS_welding_handbook.html


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (8 ديسمبر 2015)

اشكرك اخ محمد بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (13 ديسمبر 2015)

شكراااااااااااا


----------

